# Got my Rockman XP-100 back.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I had to put it in storage over at my friends place a few years ago as I was running out of space in the old place but when I moved into my current place back in April I turned one of the rooms into a music room so I contacted him last week to let him know I was picking it up again. The last time I used the amp was back in the mid 90's and it's been sitting in his garage since that time. Needless to say it was pretty dirty but I plugged it in and it still worked fine. It took me almost an hour to clean it up when I got it home but once I plugged in my Love Rock and started playing I found it hard to stop. 

This is really a great sounding amp and Tom Scholz was way ahead of his time in implementing midi control for the amp. The one I have was made in October of 1990 and as far as I know very few, if any, amp makers were bothering with midi switching then. For those who don't know about this amp it's very programmable with some really great sounding effects. Earlier this week I noticed a guy on Ebay is selling one and wait until you see the price he wants for it. Unfortunately he states in his ad that he's shipping within the U.S. only. If you ever find one of these on Kijiji, Craigs List, Ebay or the Buy and Sell, snap it up. I know it's solid state and I'm not going to wade into the whole "tube versus solid state" debate but it's good solid state. Here's the Ebay ad if you want to check it out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130156715523
and here's a photo of the amp and the really hard to find midi pedal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am a huge Rockman fan and have had or still own almost everything SR&D ever put out. The grand daddy of them all is my XP212 Combo. Only a handful of those in the world. The XP100 is a great little amp.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, now that brings back memories. I got to play through one years ago.
How about some sound clips?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I also remember reading that at one time he had a 500 watt amp out on the market. That's a little too much power even if it is solid state. I ran this XP100 through a cabinet a few times and it sounded amazing. When I was with my band back in the mid 90's I used to run the XP100 in stereo through the first channel of a couple of Peavey KB-300 keyboard amps. The rhythm guitarist, Rob, also had an XP100 and he had his running through the second channel. Did you post a picture of your XP212? I'd like to see that one.



GuitarsCanada said:


> I am a huge Rockman fan and have had or still own almost everything SR&D ever put out. The grand daddy of them all is my XP212 Combo. Only a handful of those in the world. The XP100 is a great little amp.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You must be a mind reader Ripper, I was planning on doing just exactly that. :smile: I've found that some of the higher gain sounds are a little on the noisy side so I might have to use a gate with them. I'll be messing around with this amp on the weekend so I'll do some recordings.



Ripper said:


> Wow, now that brings back memories. I got to play through one years ago.
> How about some sound clips?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I still run a XP100 through a system here, I use it like an amp head. They are great when running through a cab, especially a Marshall 4x12 in stereo. Here is a pic of my XP212 for you. An XP100 on top.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> I also remember reading that at one time he had a 500 watt amp out on the market. That's a little too much power even if it is solid state.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a power amp available. You can still see them occasionally on fleabay. They are very pricey though and are picked up by collectors mainly. They were produced for the amp head that sold briefly. At one time, and only by special order you could get the amp head and speaker cabs. The heads basically consisted of the amp, then standard modules to fill it in.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the photo of the XP212 and the info on the 500 watt head. I can imagine the prices for those will continue to climb.



GuitarsCanada said:


> I still run a XP100 through a system here, I use it like an amp head. They are great when running through a cab, especially a Marshall 4x12 in stereo. Here is a pic of my XP212 for you. An XP100 on top.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

*Now he'll ship to Canada*

Just adding to the thread, the guy I mentioned in my first posting who's selling a Rockman XP100 on Ebay is now willing to ship it to Canada as well as the U.S. Here's the Ebay Canada link: 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/RARE-VINTAGE-ROC...yZ121161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He is asking too much IMO, but hey, he may get it. I paid $300 CDN for mine. Last few I tracked on eBay were around $600 USD


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree, it may be a relatively rare amp but he should definitely lower the price and that's why he still (at this writing) has zero bids on it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, lets see what happens. The midi pedals a not really rare, either. They can be picked up pretty easy.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...like an idiot, i sold my xp 100 about ten years ago.

i hope to track down another one someday.

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

They are pretty hard to find though, at least these days. BTW I just checked the Ebay auction for the Rockman and he sold the XP100 to one of our fellow countrymen. :smilie_flagge17:


GuitarsCanada said:


> Yeah, lets see what happens. The midi pedals a not really rare, either. They can be picked up pretty easy.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

They really are great sounding amps, check Craigs List, Ebay, Kijiji and the Buy and Sell website once in a while. You may find one for a decent price.



david henman said:


> ...like an idiot, i sold my xp 100 about ten years ago.
> 
> i hope to track down another one someday.
> 
> -dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> They are pretty hard to find though, at least these days. BTW I just checked the Ebay auction for the Rockman and he sold the XP100 to one of our fellow countrymen. :smilie_flagge17:


Goes to show there is a buyer for everything, the dude cleary had to have it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> They really are great sounding amps, check Craigs List, Ebay, Kijiji and the Buy and Sell website once in a while. You may find one for a decent price.



...always! but, i will only buy local, unless i buy through this site.

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't blame you for that. I've seen in another thread that you're also interested in a Peavey Classic 30. I have that as well and it's a really good "bang for the buck" amp. It has a very nice warm sound to it but you can also rock out with it if so desired. :smile:



david henman said:


> ...always! but, i will only buy local, unless i buy through this site.
> 
> -dh


----------

